# Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On: Acer Aspire 1690 [SOLVED]

## davidsb

Hi everyone, after reading lots of threads and trying different approches I think its time to open my own thread and ask for help. I have ipw2200 module loaded.

```

Module                  Size  Used by

usbcore               124828  1 

ieee80211_crypt_wep     5764  0 

ipw2200               183624  0 

firmware_class         11200  1 ipw2200

ieee80211              50500  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         7368  3 ieee80211_crypt_wep,ipw2200,ieee80211

tg3                   101892  0 

```

I also try to load it with the following options

```

options ipw2200 disable=1 led=1

```

I press the button(several times) after the modules are loaded but the led doesn´t ligth.

Next thing I tried with the acerhk.ko module.

Modprobed it and then did the following command:

```

echo 1 > /proc/driver/acerhk/wirelessled

```

I also have tried in both cases (with and without acerhk.ko loaded) :

```

echo 1 > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/xxxx\:xx\:xx.x/led

```

But with no luck  :Sad: 

I can get the following from iwconfig:

```

eth1    unassociated  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00   

          Bit Rate=0 kb/s   Tx-Power=off   

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

I have to press the button to make "unassociated" appear instead of "radio off", but even so I get:

```

ipw2200: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.

```

Whenver I do iwlist scan I get no results.

My big doubts are: 

is the harware being correctly recognized by the kernel?

does the led has to ligth up for the radio to work?

how do i get read of the "Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On" message?

Any help is welcome,

ThanksLast edited by davidsb on Sat Oct 01, 2005 10:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kim_asplund

Well...

On my Acer C300 it is working just fine by autoloading ipw2200 only, no comments or other fuss.

It seems to load the other modules on its own  :Wink: 

The led is not working for me nor have i ever gotten it to work on my half hearted attempt a few months ago. Neither is the button doing anything clever other than sending a normal kbd key command when i press it. Guess it is possible to make it enable and disable the radio by pressing the wlan key but i dont find it to be worth while trying to get it working.

Regards Kim

----------

## davidsb

Thanks for your reply  :Smile: 

You don´t get

```

ipw2200: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work. 

```

rigth?

I think thaht as long as I get this message I won´t be able to connect to any Access Point.

Am I rigth?

Also, my configuration files, look like this:

/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

   ssid="xxxx xx"

   scan_ssid=1

   proto=WPA

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=TKIP

   group=TKIP

   psk="xxxxxxxxxxx"

   priority=5

}

```

My ssid has a space in the name, shall I leave the space or writte: "blahblah\ bah" ?

/etc/conf.d/net

```

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dipw"

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

```

/etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant

```

INTERFACES="eth1"

ARGS="-w"

```

Both net.eth0 and net.eth1 are pointing to net.lo

When I run wp_supplicant it shows me the following message:

```

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)

Scan results: 0

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

No suitable AP found.

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=9):

     xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx                        xxxx xx

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_HOSTAPD]: Operation not supported

Failed to initiate AP scan.

Setting scan request: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

Signal 2 received - terminating

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_hostap_set_wpa: enabled=0

ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_HOSTAPD]: Operation not supported

wpa_driver_hostap_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=0

wpa_driver_hostap_set_countermeasures: enabled=0

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

```

But forgetting about this, just a simple

```

iwlist scan

```

should produce some results no?

----------

## davidsb

Got it working!

1. Load the acerhk module

2. echo "1" > /proc/driver/acerhk/wirelessled

3. load the ipw2200 module: modprobe ipw2200 led=1

4. press the wireless button on front of the laptop

5. run /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

I'm happy   :Cool: 

----------

